# Lang Hybrid 36



## jlud (Oct 4, 2019)

So....I currently have a Yoder YS640 I bought and works great, no complaints.  In the spirit of America and wanting what we don’t have, grass being greener, etc....I am thinking about an offset wood smoker for the days when I am here and have time to tend and want a more distinct smoke flavor.

I have a WSM and used hickory chunks in past use, only complaint is lack of real estate and the chores of not having horizontal space.  I have never had a wood smoker, but I believe in buying a solid product that will last as long as possible.

I’ve been eyeballing the Lang 36 Hybrid as it’s only a bit more than the non, and a charcoal grill would probably get used with a family of 6 and for entertaining.

My questions are.....

1.  How does the charcoal side work for those that have them?  I’m not sure how that 2nd rack on the grill would work other than a warming shelf, so basically how useable is the grill part.

2.  Compared to pellets, will I gain that much in flavor besides the satisfaction of building and tending a fire?

3.  Is it worth it if already have the 640?  Should I just be happy with what I have and roll with it?

4.  Yoder loaded Wichita....would be about same price when all done I think...better or worse?

Any other insight or suggestions would be appreciated.  Freight is 600 bucks to get the 36 to me...but it’s like 775 pounds!  Thanks


----------



## 73saint (Oct 4, 2019)

On my Fatboy, I use the charcoal griller a ton.  And it gets hot, so the upper deck is great.  I haven’t even scratched the surface with the char griller.  I love my weber kettle but it gets used less and less these days. 

I could talk for hours about my Langs, so don’t get me started.  I will tell you I don’t know anyone who has regretting buying one.  Not buying a larger one maybe, but that’d be it.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2019)

In for the ride. I almost exclusively use my 270 Smokers cabinet and love it but I also keep thinking that at some point I will add a stick burner of some kind.


----------



## jlud (Oct 5, 2019)

Thank you Saint, appreciate the info.  Hoping some more to chime in....fire away :)


----------



## jlud (Oct 6, 2019)

Well I am searching way too hard on this.  I came across Shirley and the apparent cult following of the gentlemen that build those.  I’m also in the Pacific Northwest near Seattle so about as far as possible from anyone that builds these...

1.  Shirley new style 24x36 cabinet.  Looks nice, 3 shelves, nice tires all around, heavy duty fire basket...1,900 bucks.  Did a ship quote myself and was like 900 bucks....plus 100 extra for them to put it in a pallet = almost 3,000 bucks....ouch. Around 1,600 sq inches on 3 slide out shelves and a one door cabinet....4-8 week lead time

2.  Loaded Wichita - one in Portland could pick up at 2,500 but my guess is shipping quote would be close to what my YS640 was so probably around 2,500 to my house anyways.  1,600 sq inches of cooking space

3.  Lang Patio Hybrid - 1,600 plus 600 ship so for 2,200 total I get the grill and the smoker...939 inches of smoker area and 540 inches of charcoal space.  I could save 300 going to non hybrid and maybe knock shipping down to say 500 so maybe 2,000

I like my Yoder but found a huge like 20 page blog of this guy having to modify his door to get airflow to work right...thinking this would be corrected if ordered one from them.  Yoder would seem to be best value based on space and cost.  Small grill area above firebox which would seem to be great for say a reverse sear maybe or not that hot?


----------



## 73saint (Oct 7, 2019)

Shirley has a 3 year wait.


----------



## jlud (Oct 7, 2019)

4-8 weeks on the small model, 24x36 but yes way out for other stuff


----------



## jlud (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok...I can get the Shirley 24x36 and have it in three weeks.  Any feedback over that vs the Lang...?  Price would end up being 450 bucks more for the Shirley shipped and I would give up the charcoal side.  

For the casual guy that cooks for family and friends, do I need the Shirley and would it be that much better?


----------



## BubbaLang48 (Oct 10, 2019)

jlud said:


> Ok...I can get the Shirley 24x36 and have it in three weeks.  Any feedback over that vs the Lang...?  Price would end up being 450 bucks more for the Shirley shipped and I would give up the charcoal side.
> 
> For the casual guy that cooks for family and friends, do I need the Shirley and would it be that much better?


The way I see it,  for the most part you can cook great BBQ on any offset out there. I'm waiting on a Lang 48" that started out as a 36". You will always have people that have their favorite brand pit, and many reasons why. 
At one point you need to get what makes you happy. Searching, YouTube and every BBQ site out there is good info but the overload of info can get confusing. It's BBQ, heat, smoke and you're cooking. Enjoy the new toy no matter the brand. I know I will.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 10, 2019)

As Bubba said most heavy built (at least 1/4" thick) reverse flow smokers will produce some great Q that being said I am glad I own a Lang and have owned it for quite a few years and have no desire to buy any other stick burner


----------



## TomCrump (Oct 15, 2019)

"I like my Yoder but found a huge like 20 page blog of this guy having to modify his door to get airflow to work right...thinking this would be corrected if ordered one from them. Yoder would seem to be best value based on space and cost. "

I ran across that thread, too. It had me worried, but I went ahead with my Yoder order. Upon arrival, I encountered issues with draw and became terrified by the idea that I had made a huge mistake.

After calming down, a second burn was performed. I took the time to analyze things, and decided that my issue may be caused by the burn grate. I then cut a piece of 13 gauge, 1/2" expanded metal to the size of the grate. This solved my issue as the new grate prevented the coals from falling through. The coals could then help to keep the logs burning. 

The Yoder acts as one would expect, now, and I'm very satisfied with my purchase.  

A simple $20.00 mod fixed everything. Yoder would be well served to take care of this at the factory. At least I found something that works for me, I see no reason why it wouldn't work for others.


----------



## jlud (Oct 15, 2019)

Same reason they charge 160 bucks for a 2 piece diffuser plate in the 640.  I would pay and upgrade cost if say 40 bucks but they should just include it with.


----------



## BubbaLang48 (Oct 15, 2019)

This is also a nice thing about Lang. No mods needed.


----------

